# Non-Stop Biting



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Oliver has been going on a biting rampage lately. They're not little warning nips either--they're full-out, angry, blood-drawing bites. It's not fun. I always use the same unscented soap when I handle him, and I know it's nothing he's smelling I make sure to be as "scentless" as possible. He bites aggressively nearly every time I pick him up. I understand he wants to be left alone, but the biting is really not ok! It makes me scared to hold him, and that impedes on our bonding. Every time he bites I make sure to make a loud noise and blow on his face right away, but this has been going on for about a month and it hasn't let up at all. One night he bit me five times within 30 minutes! I guess I'm just looking for some support/advice. I read somewhere that rubbing vinegar on your hands may help? But wouldn't that just make him want to get away from me even more because of the foul smell? Any other advice?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Oct 21, 2011)

If this is a relatively new behavior, have you ruled out any health issues? A vet check up might be a good place to start. Is there any chance it's another sort of 'threatening' scent on you aside from hand soap? I'm new to hedgies, but I would suggest not making a loud noise or blowing in his face anymore. It's possible that your little guy is associating the unpleasant experience of the loud noise/puff of air with you, rather than with the behavior of biting. Maybe take a day off from handling him, and then start over from the beginning, as if you just got him? Hold him in a blanket or bag for a short time, and then put him right back as long as he hasn't bitten. Keep the handling super brief, calm and positive. If he does bite, as I'm sure you know, you can't put him back in his cage or put him down, as that will reinforce biting as a viable strategy for getting what he wants. Does he have a favorite treat you can reward him with for not biting? I'm a dog trainer, and new to hedgies, so I'm thinking along the lines of modifying dog bite behavior. I'm sure experienced folks will have good suggestions. 

I think it's very understandable that you would be scared to hold him. I know I would most likely feel the same way. It's distressing when we experience behavior issues with our pets that we invest so much time and love into, but it sounds like you're a patient owner and looking to do whatever Oliver needs. He's lucky to have you, and I find that at least with my dog training clients, when they are able to work through a problem like this the relationship with their pet is that much stronger. Hedgies are certainly not dogs, but there are a lot of similarities in mammal behavior. Hang in there!


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for the advice and support! I'm pretty sure it just comes down to the fact that he does NOT like being picked up/held when it's not on his own terms. I haven't found any fruits/veggies/etc that he likes very much, but I'm planning on buying mealworms for the first time this weekend...i'm really hoping he'll love them as much as other hedgies seem to, and maybe then he'll start associating me holding him/taking him out of his cage with a good thing.


----------



## purrball2007 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank god, I thought it was just Dex that bites for a while. xD He's been doing exactly the same thing the last few weeks. It's horribly discouraging, and making me very hesitant on wanting to take him out at all since he sniffs me out to eat me.  Even if he's wrapped up and around piles and piles of fleece.


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, Oliver too! I've been picking him up with a shirt and he clamps down on that for dear life. 
I've been trying to consistently use scentless soap, but I really think he's doing it out of anger because he only bites when I pick him up when he doesn't want to be held. He's been a bit better lately though, so hopefully it's just a phase.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i agree with the above about a vet visit. it's possible that his stomach or something else is hurting when you pick him up or maybe even all the time making him feel yucky and be in pain. hedgies are great at hiding illness because they are prey animals and any sign of weakness is an instant attraction to predators.


----------

